# To All DIYersandWoodworkers out there:



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLD, please delete*

SOLD, please delete


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

margolow said:


> Hi, i just posted an ad in the Buy-Sell-Trade Area to see if anyone can spare some plywood.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=134478#post134478
> ...


WOW....just last week you were asking for a free 55g to 120g tank and now you want free wood to make a stand!!!!!!!
Wish you luck with your finds.


----------

